# how to remove rear deck panel



## mchow (May 28, 2006)

Hi all,

I need to remove the rear deck panel because I want to drill 2 holes to expose my new rear speakers.

To do this, I need to remove the rear panel out of my car. The hard part is removing the seat belt from the rear panel. If I can do this, then I can remove the rear panel.

Anyone removed the seatbelt from the rear panel before? It looks like I have to do something with the backseat?

Thanks!


----------

